# Hypothyroid - Neck itches



## Decision101

Has anyone had problems with their neck itching? My daughter who was taking Synthroid for 7 years and was taken off Synthroid about 8 months ago experiences itching of her neck occasionally. We were surprised she was able to get off of her medicine but her test results have been fine so far. She has had an ultrasound twice that shows a small cyst but it's not growing so the doctor said it's nothing to be concerned about. She never had a problem with her neck itching while on the medicine. Also, when the doc looked at her ultrasound he said her thyroid was inflamed at that time.


----------



## tullysouth

Hello, I have also experienced neck itching, though I'm still at the beginning of this adventure and have not yet got any diagnosis, and have not been on any meds or hormone replacements. I've mentioned the itchy neck rash to every clinician I've seen so far but have not had any response about it yet. It was one of my initial symptoms -- first my voice started to get husky, and then my neck started to get a red, itchy rash, right over left thyroid lobe but that was before I even knew where my thyroid was! I would have flare-ups lasting a week or so, but the redness remained for several weeks. When it finally went away for a while, there was a large swelling right in the same location, which has turned out to be a multi-nodular goiter. Apologies that I don't have any actual information, just to let you know there's another thyroid-related itchy neck out there. If I ever get any information about it, I'll post it here.


----------



## Octavia

Is this the same daughter who just had her thyroid removed? I'm confused!

(I don't know about the itching...)


----------

